# Loan put into UK bank acount



## marie1715 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a US citizen, currently working for the first time in the UK after studying. Planning on filing my first tax return this year from overseas as this is the first year I have had an income.

My question is, I recieved a US student loan in 2012 into my UK bank account (my university required I set up a UK account to transfer the funds) . I don't believe this was ever over the equivalent of $10,000, but the last instalment was pretty near. At this time I had no idea of any of these requirements, as many others in the forum, and havent looked into these tax issues until now. 

Is there a way I can declare it now, even though it's over a year later? My UK account now doesnt even come near the $10k mark and won't in the future, and it was only for a short period it was even at all close, but I still would rather play it safe.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If the aggregate of all accounts was never over $10k, then why would you need to declare it? 

And if it was over for just a short period of time while a while the loan funds were in it, who cares. Ignore this.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> And if it was over for just a short period of time while a while the loan funds were in it, who cares.


There's a FBAR filing requirement if the aggregate was $10,000 or more at any time. The U.S. Treasury cares.

Let's just stick to the facts.


----------

